# Wrong Drive Size



## mehm (Jun 11, 2004)

One of my Series 2 Tivo's Died today. I had upgraded it about 2 years ago to a 120GB drive, and that drive just makes clunking noises now. I have been planning to upgrade to a larger drive, and already have a 250GB waiting (Guess I should have done the update last weekend  ). So today I tried to do the update. The 250GB drive is a samsung, and it is detected as a 34GB drive. I am using the Weaknees boot disk, which is supposed to support large drives. My PC which is new, also shows the drive as 34GB in the BIOS. Am I missing something here? Since there does not appear to be a FLASH update for my BIOS, is there a way to get around this?

-MEHM


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

If your PC is new then it should see the whole 250GB without any problems. How do you have the drives hooked up to the computer and how are they jumpered?


----------



## mehm (Jun 11, 2004)

The PC is just under 1 year old. A Dell Dimension 8400. The motherboard supports SATA, and has only 1 IDE connector, I have the drive connected to it. Looking in the BIOS, the drive is detected as the 34GB. Do you think that it could be that only the SATA controller supports large drives? The main drive SATA is 200GB.

-MEHM


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

As far as I remember reading some time ago this Linux software will not work with SATA and that needs to be disabled before the regular IDE will see the whole drive. Play with it and see.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There might be a compatibility jumper set on the drive.


----------



## mehm (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the help, turns out I had multiple problems. First, on this drive there are 2 jumper tables. The two are slightly different, and one limits the drive size to 34GB (Don't know why anyone would want to do this). After 2-1/2 hours screwing around, I finally discovered this. Correctly setting the jumper allowed me to see 137GB of the drive. Then, unplugging the SATA drive allowed me to see the rest (THANK YOU!!) Well, one final issue. My motherboard has only 1 IDE connector, so I need to boot from a floppy. It seems that the mfs2floppy.zip file that is linked to from the weaknees site does not support LBA48. Booting from the CD works. Can someone verify if this is the case? And if so, where can I get a copy of an mfs boot CD that supports large drives?

Thank you for all the help, I'll get this yet!

-MEHM


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

You can get the iso image you want from PTVUpgrade. See stickies at top of this forum.


----------

